# Weekly competition 2009-35



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' R F R' F2 R 
*2. *F U R2 F2 U2 F' U 
*3. *F R2 F U F' U2 F R U2 F' 
*4. *U2 F2 U' F' U F2 U' R U 
*5. *U' F' U F2 R' F2 R2 U 


*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D R2 U L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R' U2 F D R2 F' D F U' L F2 
*2. *L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 R F U F' D' U L2 F R' D2 R' F2 
*3. *U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L' D B L U B L D2 B' F D U 
*4. *D L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 R' F L2 B U' B U' F' D' R' F2 
*5. *U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L U2 L2 F U R F2 U L' B' D2 R2 


*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' F' Rw B' R U L R B Rw' R F' L' R B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L Rw' F' D2 U F' U2 Fw Uw2 F' Uw' Rw' Uw B Fw2 F2 D Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw2 U
*2. *Fw U2 Rw2 R2 D' B2 D2 F Uw' R2 Uw Fw L2 Fw' D' Uw' U2 B' L Rw D' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L R D' U2 B Fw F U' F2 R Fw D' F' L2 R' Fw
*3. *Uw' U' R' D L2 B' Uw2 B' Rw' Fw2 F2 L' Fw Uw L' Rw Uw F' D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U' Rw' D R' D2 Uw U L' D2 Uw B Fw L
*4. *L2 R2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' L2 U R U B U2 R' D Uw U' B' Fw2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 L' B2 L Rw' R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L2
*5. *R' D' Uw' U' B L Fw' Rw R2 Fw R' D' U B' Fw' F L B F Uw U2 B' U2 L D' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 B D Uw' B D2 L R2 U R2 B'


*5x5x5*
*1. *D Uw' U2 B' L' Rw R D2 B Bw2 F Dw2 U Bw' Fw' Uw2 R' F D Bw2 Fw' F' L F2 Rw' U2 F U2 B Lw2 D U2 L B Rw R2 Fw L2 Fw' U B L2 Bw F2 D' F' U' Rw U' Bw Uw U' B Bw' Fw' F2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Rw'
*2. *Fw' D2 Uw' R B Bw F2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 L D' B2 Lw Uw' U L R U' Lw Bw2 Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 Bw R' B' Uw2 B' F2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw2 F' Dw2 B Lw' D Dw F2 Uw Lw' Bw' F D Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw Bw' F Rw2 F D' F Lw' R2 Bw'
*3. *F' R' D' R' Fw2 D2 U' Bw2 F Lw2 D2 B' Rw2 F2 L R Dw B2 Bw Dw L2 R' Bw2 F' U L' Lw' Rw B L R' Bw' U2 Fw2 R2 B2 F2 L Lw Fw2 F2 L Rw' U F' D B Uw2 L Lw Fw2 U' Rw2 B2 F Dw' L2 Bw Fw2 Uw
*4. *Uw' R2 Dw U2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 D Dw2 Fw2 L Rw R Dw' Uw Fw' Rw2 B' Bw F' L2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U' B Bw' F' Uw2 F R B' Bw2 Fw' R2 Fw' Uw' Rw R2 D B Uw2 L2 Lw2 D2 U' R' D2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' R Bw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw R Fw' Lw'
*5. *Lw F' Uw U' Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U Lw2 Rw' B Bw' Uw2 F L2 Lw' Bw L Uw' Lw Rw R' F2 R2 Bw' Lw R U' R' Dw2 Fw D' Rw2 Dw B' L' Lw' D B Dw2 Fw Dw' B' F Uw Rw' D' Lw' Dw U' Fw' Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' D' L'


*6x6x6*
*1. *F' D' 2U L2 3R' R' 2B 3U 3F 2L2 D2 U 3F2 2F' 2U R2 D2 3U2 2U 3F' 2L2 3R2 B2 2F2 3R' 2U2 F 3U2 2U B2 2B' L 2U U2 B 3U2 B' D' 2D 2U 2B' 2F 2D F 3R B2 2R2 2F' 2L 3R 2B2 D' 2U U' 2L' 2U U B2 3F 2D2 3F 2F' F2 L 3R2 F' U' B' 2D' 2U' 2L2 2R2 2B 2U R2 2D' 2L2 F2 2D2 F'
*2. *3U2 2U2 3R D U 2F2 D2 2U' U L2 2D2 B' R 2D2 3U2 3R' D2 2B2 D 2D2 F R2 3U 2U2 L2 2B 3U 2B 3U' 3R U2 2L2 2R2 2F' U F U R 2U U 2F' 3U2 L 2B' D' 2B2 2R2 2B2 L' F' 2R B' D2 2D R2 F 3U 2R B' 2F' 3U2 3F' 2F2 2L' F' 3U2 2U2 F' 2D 3F U 3F' 2R B 2F' D' 2U 2B2 2L2 U2
*3. *B' 2L 3R 2D' 2L' 2U R 2B2 2L 3R' F2 L' B' 2B F2 L2 2B2 3F' 2D 2R2 2B' R' 2F2 F2 U' 2F2 F2 D B2 R B2 2L2 3U' 2R 2U U R' D 2D' 2B2 2L2 3R' 3U' 2U U 3R 2R' 2F' 2U2 3R' 3U' 2U' L 2L2 F2 2D' 2U' F 3U2 2L U' 2F2 D2 U' F 3U2 2U 2B2 3F2 L2 2B' 3R 3F' 2R' 3U2 2U' B2 D 3F2 R'
*4. *R B2 D2 2U' 2R' F L2 2B' 3F' L 3R2 2U 3F2 3R2 F 2L 3R 2F L 2U2 L2 2D U' B' 2B2 3F 2F' F L' 2L R' D' 2B' 2F' 2U 2F2 F2 3U2 L 2R2 2U' B' 2D' 2R 2U' U L F' L2 2D 3R2 R2 2B2 2F' 2D B' 3F 3U' 2L' 3R2 2U U' L' U' 2R D' B2 2B2 3F' 2F F2 2L2 U2 2F 2D2 2U 2B2 2U F2 D
*5. *2D' L' B' 2B' 2F' L2 2D' 2U2 R' 3U' 2R' 2F U 3R' D2 3R' 3U 2U' 3R 2B 2D' 2U B' 2L 2D' 2R' 2F 2R' B' R B' 3F2 L2 3F L' 2F2 2D 2R' 2D2 B2 2B2 2F' L 2R' 2D 3U2 3R2 2B' 2D2 B' R B' 2F' 2R2 3F' 3R 2D2 3R2 B 2F L 3R' D' F' L2 2L 3R' R' B' 2B2 3U 2B2 L 3U2 3F U2 R2 3U L2 R2


*7x7x7*
*1. *R B' 2B2 2D 2R2 2D 2U2 3R B2 D2 L2 3L 3B2 2D2 2R' R' 3B' D2 2L2 2R' 3F' L2 3D2 B R 2D2 3U' 2F2 L' 3D2 2B D' U 3R' 3D2 R2 3B' 3R' 2R D' R2 D2 B2 3B' F 3U' 2F 2D' 3U' U2 L' 2R' R' 2D2 2U2 L' 3D2 3L' 2R2 3U' 2B2 3R' 2R' 2B2 3D2 2B' 2D 3D' 2U2 2B2 3U 2U2 2B U' 2B2 F2 3R' 2U 3L 2D2 R 3F2 D' 3U2 U 2F U R U R' 3U 3R' R' 3B 3L D2 U' F D2 2D'
*2. *3R 3B' 2U R' 2D2 3U' U2 L2 R2 3U 2L 3L R2 3D2 3B2 2F 2D 2F F' R' 3U' F 3R2 2B D' 2L2 2B 2F2 L 2B' 3U 2U R' B F 3D 2B 3F 2F2 3D' U' 2R' 2U' 3R2 2R 2D 2U' B2 3U2 2F' D' 3R F D2 2U 2B2 F2 2L' 3B 2L R' U2 R' B' 3U U' 2L' 2D2 2U2 L2 3L' 2R 2U' L2 3L' 2R' 3B' 2L D2 F2 L' 2U2 2B' 3U' 2F D2 3L 3R 2R 3F 2R2 3F 3R 2B2 3F2 2L' 2B' 2F' 2D 3L'
*3. *D L2 2R2 D 2F2 D' 2U 2R' D' 3U' 2F F2 3D2 R2 3D 3U' 2U B 2F2 3R2 3D 3U 3F' R2 U2 3B2 3R 3F 3L2 3D' 3L2 3R 2R' 3D2 2B' 3D 2U2 U B 2B F 3U 3R D 2D' 2B' 2R2 3F 2L 3L 2U' B 2L D 2D' 2U 3L D 2B2 2L U 2R' D2 F U F 3U' 2R2 3U2 B2 L' R2 U 3B D2 U' R 2D2 3U U' F 2D' 2L2 2R 3D2 2L' 3B2 3D 2U' 3B F 2D2 B2 3L2 B' R' 2U' U R2 3U
*4. *B R 3B2 2R' 2B' U' 3B' F L2 2L' 2R2 3U2 2U 2L 3R 2U 3L2 3R' 2R 3F2 2R2 U 2R2 3U' 2F R' 2F 3R2 B' D' 2D U2 2L 3L' 2R' 3B' 2U 3L 2R' 3F 2D' U' 2B 3B' 2F' 3U2 3F2 2D2 3U' 3R2 2F' 2R2 3D' B2 D2 3D' F' 2L' D' 3D U2 2B' 2D' 2L2 3L' 3B2 3F 2L2 R2 B' 2D' 2R' 2D2 3U2 2U' 2L 3B' 2D2 2U' U' 3F2 R' 2F' F' D' 3D 3U2 2U U' F 3R' F2 U' 3L 2B2 3U F 3L 2U L'
*5. *3F2 3R2 D2 F' U' 2F 2R' 2U' 2L' 2B' 2F2 3L2 3F 2F2 3U2 R 3F2 2D' 3U 3L B 3F 2D' 2B2 3B' 2F' 3U F 2U2 L' 3R D' U2 3F2 2R U2 3F' R 3B2 2R R' 2B' 2U' 2L' 2F' 3L' 3B 3L 3R' 2R' 2F' 2D F D2 U2 B 2B' 2R2 2U2 2L2 3L' D' 2B' D' 2R R2 2B' 3L' 3R' 2F2 D' 2D' U 2R 2B' 3B' 3F' F' 2L B2 2D R 2D 3U 3B 3F 3U' L B2 2F 3U L' 2D 3U' L' 3U2 3F 2F 3R D'


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R' U R F' U' F R' U2 
*2. *R U R' F U' R U' F R' 
*3. *R F2 R' F' U2 R F2 R2 


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 U' B R2 B2 D U L' D B' L2 D' 
*2. *F2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D B' F U' L U' R D L F' R2 
*3. *L2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 D L2 R2 B' L' R' U L' B' F' L' F2 L 


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw2 L' R Fw2 D' L' B' F L' B2 F2 R2 D B F' D' Uw2 L2 F Rw2 B D' U' Fw2 U2 L Uw2 Fw2 L' D Fw F' Uw2 L Uw2 Fw' R2 D B
*2. *Fw D B F L2 U2 R' Fw2 L' R' F U' B D B Rw2 R Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' U Rw' B' F D2 L2 Fw' F Uw2 L' Uw' R D' Uw2 U' Rw2 D2 U F
*3. *R' D' B F D' L B' Fw2 F' D L Rw' D L2 D Uw L2 D Uw B2 F' Uw L' Fw2 D' R F2 R D2 Uw Fw' U' L2 Rw2 F U' Fw L' R U2


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B L2 Rw' R2 U L Fw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 R' U' F2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 F2 U R2 Bw2 Fw R Bw Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 U2 Fw2 L' Bw U B Bw2 L2 Lw' D Dw2 U2 Lw Fw' R' B L2 Bw' D2 Fw' L B2 F2 Dw' R B Fw' Rw U' L F'
*2. *D Uw U L2 B2 Rw' Dw Lw2 R' Fw2 U' L2 U Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 D' L2 Lw2 Rw R' B F' D2 Fw2 F Uw2 Rw' U' L Rw' R Dw2 L' Lw2 R2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 R D2 Uw2 L' F L' D' Bw F' Lw Bw' Dw2 B2 Fw' D2 U' L' U L2
*3. *B2 Bw' L' Lw2 F2 L F' Dw' L2 R Uw2 U Fw F L' R2 Fw' Rw R B2 F Dw Fw L' D' L' Lw2 R F Uw U2 B L' Uw B' Fw2 U' Lw Fw D Lw D' R' D Uw' R2 B2 L' B F2 Rw Uw U2 B2 Uw2 Lw D Dw' Bw R'


*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 U F2 D B2 D' R2 U' B' U2 F' L' B2 U' B L D U 
*2. *D' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B' R B L D R' D' L2 D' 
*3. *L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' D U2 B D' F2 U2 R' D L U 
*4. *L2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 U' R' F L' R2 U2 R' B' D R2 B' 
*5. *B2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L B R' B2 U2 R2 F' D' B L2 D' F 
*6. *R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R U B' U R F2 D' L2 R2 
*7. *U F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D L B2 F2 R B' R U' B L' D' F2 
*8. *D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' R' B' L2 D B' D2 F2 R2 
*9. *L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 U' B D2 L R' B' U' L2 D' F R' F2 
*10. *D2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U B R F L R F U' B D' F2 R2 
*11. *B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' F U2 R U L B' D2 R2 B R' 
*12. *L2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L2 U L' U F R' F U' F2 R' U 
*13. *L2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 D' L' D' F' U2 B2 D L D' B' F2 D U' 
*14. *F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D L D' R F' U B2 L' F R' F' U 
*15. *D B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D F U R2 B2 U2 R' B' L R B' D U 


*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B D' L D2 U B' L' D' L' U' B2 
*2. *F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U B' D' L F L2 B2 U' F R 
*3. *U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U B R' B2 U2 R F2 D' B R U' R2 
*4. *L2 U R2 D U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F R2 F U2 L2 D' R' D U2 B' U 
*5. *B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U L U' R2 D' U' F U2 B' F2 L2 R2 


*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D F' R' U2 L' F2 D L U' L B' L' 
*2. *B2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F' R2 F' U L' F' D R2 U' B2 U' 
*3. *U2 B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 F' R2 F U' B2 L U L2 U R D' U' 
*4. *U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B U' L2 B' U' B' F2 L F' D2 U' 
*5. *D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F' L B R F' D L' D2 U' L B' R' 


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' L F2 D' B' U' R2 B R D' 
*2. *D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' U F R' D B2 D' F2 
*3. *B2 L2 R2 D U B2 L2 D' B2 D L B2 D' B' F' D' R2 B R' B' U 
*4. *B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U L' U2 R' B L R D2 F2 U' 
*5. *F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' D B D' L F R D' 


*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F D2 B' U' F' L' F2 U2 F 


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 
*3. *D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 B' U2 F2 D L' U' B F2 D L R' F' 
*4. *Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' F U L2 R2 Fw2 D' Fw' F Rw B2 F2 L D2 Uw' R2 B Fw' F Uw2 B Fw' F2 Uw' B2 Rw2 R B' F2 D2 R' D B F2 Rw' F2 D'


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R F U R2 U F U 
*3. *D2 U F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R' B2 F2 R' D F R' U2 F2 L2 U 
*4. *R' F' U' Fw' F' L2 F' R2 F2 L' Rw2 R' Uw2 R F L U2 F D Uw R' U' L Rw2 B' F2 Rw2 U2 Rw R2 Uw' U2 B' Fw' Uw' B' L' U2 Rw Fw2
*5. *D U2 B2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 D L D2 Dw' Bw2 Uw U R2 D' U' B' D Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw' Dw B2 F' Rw' R' F Uw' Rw' Bw' R2 D2 Bw' D' Dw' L F2 U2 B Fw F2 L Lw Rw' R Fw2 U2 Lw' U2 R Fw' D' R2 Fw2 U' B2 Dw2


*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *


*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *


*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd


*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R L R' U L' U L U' R U R' U R' B u r' l b' 
*2. *U R' U' L' R L R L' U L U' L R' u r l' b' 
*3. *L U L R U' L R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U B r l b' 
*4. *R' L' U' R' U L R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R L' u r' b' 
*5. *B R L' B' L R' L' R U' R' U R' B' r l b 


*Square-1*
*1. *(3,6) (-3,6) (3,1) (0,2) (1,4) (6,2) (-5,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (2,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (1,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,0)
*2. *(0,2) (0,-5) (3,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (3,0) (-5,4) (0,5) (4,0) (6,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (4,1) (0,3) (4,3)
*3. *(4,6) (0,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (6,2) (-5,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,3) (2,0) (0,4) (5,2) (6,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (4,5) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (-2,3) (-3,1) (-3,5) (0,4) (3,4) (6,1) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,5) (3,0) (4,1) (0,5) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (5,2) (0,4) (0,0)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 27, 2009)

2x2: 3.99, 5.33, (6.45), (2.56), 5.25, = 4.86 *Sub-5 *
3x3: 15.32, 12.91, (15.39), 13.33, (12.86) = 13.86 *Sub-14?! *
4x4: 1:15.04, 1:07.57, 1:03.48, (1:23.26)(POP), (1:02.32) = 1:08.70 *Crap.*
5x5: (1:46.39), 1:47.20, (2:03.95), 1:55.25, 1:59.81 = 1:54.08 *Okay.*
Square-1: 37.85, (24.99), (48.12), 36.90, 30.64 = 35.13 *Meh, P-N-P-P-N*
Pyraminx: 9.08, 8.66, (13.44), 9.38, (7.10) = 9.04 *Not bad, really hard scrambles...*
3x3OH: 31.69, 29.76, (35.13), 29.35, (24.06) = 30.27 *Last solve was non-lucky.*
6x6: 4:19.80, (3:46.71), 4:00.87, 4:39.01, (DNF(0.06)) = 4:19.89 *Grr, timer malfunction.*
2x2BLD: 45.70, 40.87, 24.40 = 24.40 *Lol. So easy... *
Magic: 1.22, 1.15, 1.62, 1.35, 1.16 = 1.24 *Good.*
3x3FMC: 37 moves *See solution later in thread.*
3x3BLD: 1:40.55 DNF(2:17) DNF (2:07) = 1:40.55 * Great! The DNF's were off by 2 flipped and 3 cycled edges, respectively.*
4x4BLD: 11:55.67 DNS DNS = 11:55.67 *Lol. F**ked up scramble *
MultiBLD: 3/4 27:24.36 *Pretty good. 17:30 memo. First cube was off by 3 edges and 3 corners. Not enough for NR :/*
5x5BLD: DNF DNF DNS = DNF *I'm getting closer... *
Clock: (30.14), 11.45, 10.60, 12.96, (9.81) = 11.67 *Not bad, sub-10 single, yay!*
Megaminx: 1:33.78, (1:16.88), (1:40.79), 1:32.89, 1:21.88 = 1:29.51 *Yay for inconsisteny!*
2-3-4: 1:12.61 *Great!*
2-3-4-5: 3:25.22 *Okay.*


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.37*
13.57, 13.44, 13.12, (14.39), (12.69)
_comment: LOL_

*3x3x3 OH: 29.30*
(32.24), 29.36, 32.08, 27.95, (25.05)

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:01.56*
(1:06.18), 1:03.29, 1:01.20, 1:00.19, (1:00.02)

*5x5x5: 2:02.56*
(2:10.28), 2:02.35, 2:03.97, (1:59.29), 2:01.37 

*7x7x7: 8:16.67*
8:23.59, (7:58.55), 8:01.70, 8:24.72, (8:55.14)
_comment: Gurplex lent me his 7x7  I've only had it for 2 days, so my times aren't too great _

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:27.26*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:29.83*

*square-1: 37.22*
36.08, 40.09, 35.49, (31.74), (41.96)


----------



## salshort (Aug 27, 2009)

*Magic*: (1.72) DNF 1.81 2.02 1.77(+2) = *2.53*

*2x2x2*: (17.21) 13.79 (5.08) 7.73 10.36 = *10.63*

*3x3x3*: (25.39) 30.37 31.47 27.89 (31.55) = *29.91*

*5x5x5*: (4:43.94) 4:31.08 (4:02.17) 4:11.08 4:18.03 = *4:20.06*
nice, i'm improving!

*Pyraminx*: 16.37 14.89 (19.62) 17.69 (13.03) = *16.32*
wow tough scrambles this week

*Megaminx*: (4:39.10) 4:02.28 4:27.13 (3:45.39) 3:55.38 = *4:08.26*
sweet, av/single pb!

*3x3x3 OH*: (1:14.23) 59.29 58.48 59.74 (57.81) = *59.17*
very good week, haven't sub 60 avg'ed in a while!

Also did FMC.


----------



## babyle (Aug 27, 2009)

3x3: 25.56, 22.19, (20.39), 21.70, (26.47)= 23.15
3x3 bld: 2:27, DNF, 2:43


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2-* (7.22), 6.73, 7.13, (2.96), 6.60 *Average-6.82*
*3x3-* (13.17), (18.64), 18.20, 18.24, 14.63 *Average-17.02*
*4x4-* 1:12.32, (1:23.29), 1:04.29, (1:02.22), 1:09.38 *Average- 1:08.66*
*5x5-* 2:13.19, 2:12.53, (2:23.11), (2:01.11), 2:03.83 *Average-2:09.85*
*7x7- *(7:12.21), 8:32.92, 8:09.22, (8:43.64), 7:43.28 *Average- 8:08.47*
*2-4 Relay- 1:34.29
2-5 Relay 3:38.74*
*FMC- DNF*
*3x3 OH-* 34.22, 42.01, 42.91, (31.99), (46.19) *Average- 39.71*
*Magic-*2.31, 2.11, 2.09, (2.09), 2.49 *Average- 2.17*
*Sq-1- *1:01.29, 58.23, (49.14), 52.01, (1:12.93) *Average- 57.18*
*2x2 BLD-* 34.29, DNF, 31.11 *Best- 31.11*
*3x3 BLD-* DNF, 4:13.11, 4:32.04 *Best 4:13.11*
*Multi BLD- 4/4 32:20.19 4 points*
Comment: Took my sweet old time and it paid off. I really need to get a Multi method to go beyond this though.
*Pyraminx-* (17.52), (25.46), 18.34, 21.09, 20.02 *Average-19.82* 
Comment: Just got the pyraminx today. Never tried to solve one till a couple hours ago. It's sorta fun.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2009)

FMC: 32 HTM
z l" S2 L' D2 B2 l D' l' B2 U2 D2 L2 (13): corners + 3 edges
D' L' E2 L (5): 2 edges
y' D2 U' L' E2 L (6) : 6th edge
u' L E2 L E L2 (8): last 6 edges

Edit: typo corrected


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

*2x2:* 1.81, (4.14), 3.62, (1.42), 3.64 = *3.02*

*3x3:* 14.69, 12.02, (9.66), 12.69, (11.56) = *12.09*
Blah
*4x4:* (41.83), 47.14, (48.34), 47.53, 46.03 = *46.90*
Yay! *Continues to an average of 12*
*5x5:* (1:53.44), 1:41.05, 1:38.42, (1:24.34), 1:25.67 = *1:35.05*
Consistency ftw


----------



## mande (Aug 27, 2009)

2x2: (2.74), 7.55, (8.49), 4.94, 6.72 = 6.40
Comment: I was insanely lucky in almost all solves.

3x3: 19.84, (19.37), 24.20, 20.49, (25.93) = 21.51
Comment: Bad last solve, average should have been sub 20.

3x3 OH: 38.56, (37.38), 39.78, (51.65), 38.20 = 38.85
Comment: Consistent and also reasonably good times.

4x4: 1:51:40, (1:31:32), 1:39:15, (1:57:40), 1:48:58 = 1:46:38
Comment: I thought I'd participate in 4x4 also this time, and PB!

3x3 BLD: 2:46:99 (1:20), DNF, DNF (1:51:56) = 2:46:99
Comment: I messed up the second solve in between the solve. I didn't really feel like doing the third solve, so I went as fast as I could. 2 corners and 2 edges off.


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2009)

*2x2: 7.93*
8.95 6.66 8.22 8.42 7.15
_Comment: I think I'm getting better _

*3x3: 25.45*
22.36 26.29 32.50 27.48 22.58
_Comment: Third solve popped during E-perm, but the rest is average._

*3x3 OH: 50.92*
55.12 DNF 51.92 43.12 45.72
_Comment: Very strange average. . . Second solve I did 2H by accident  Third solve I accidentally made an x-cross and preserved it somehow while placing the other cross edges! Fourth solve I got the Sune with double layer turns and a PLL skip._

*Square-1: 32.92*
40.54 30.91 41.90 26.88 27.32
_Comment: I am very disappointed with this. It could have been sub-30. I will redeem myself next week._


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 27, 2009)

TMOY said:


> FMC: 32 HTM
> z l" S2 L' D2 B2 l D' l' B2 U2 D2 L2 (13): corners + 3 edges
> D' L' E2 L (5): 2 edges
> y' D2 U' L' F2 L (6) : 6th edge
> u' L E2 L E L2 (8): last 6 edges



How is that possible!?!?

Was the corners+ 3 edges part lucky?
Was the last 6 edges lucky?
How many different corner starts did you explore?

Guess I have to learn full Guimond corners when I have the time.


----------



## Jai (Aug 27, 2009)

*2x2:* 2.96, 4.00, 4.27, (2.72), (4.46) = *3.74*

*3x3:* 10.50, 12.90, (16.34), (10.47), 11.21 = *11.53*

*4x4:* 56.63, (1:09.27), (52.72), 56.16, 58.16 = *56.98*

*5x5:* (1:48.27), (2:08.96), 1:57.50, 2:02.84, 2:02.25 = *2:00.86*

*OH:* 18.44, (23.66), 20.77, 18.40, (18.13) = *19.20*

*234 Relay:* 1:15.05

*Pyra:* (6.02), 7.84, 7.69, 6.83, (8.75) = *7.45*


----------



## Edam (Aug 27, 2009)

*2x2* (14.58), 12.63, 9.63, (4.01), 7.78 = *10.01* much better than I was expecting. 
*3x3* 18.58, (21.19), 19.35, 19.50, (17.90) = *19.14 *nice 
*4x4* (2:00.82), 1:47.18, (1:45.73), 1:47.61, 1:58.96 = *1:51.25*
*5x5* (3:07.87), 2:51.72, 2:58.39, (2:45.71), 2:57.65 = *2:55.92*
*6x6* (6:46.70), 7:51.54, 7:30.83, (7:58.05), 7:14.20 = *7:28.83* I'm just awful at 6x6

*3x3oh* 55.44, 1:13.13, (50.59), (1:14.65), 53.44 = *1:00.67* aw, so close to sub60
*magic* (1.05), 1.02, (0.97), 1.00, 0.97 = *1.00* new pb but had to warm up a LOT to get this, I need to get back into practise, it was a bit worrying at the start I couldn't sub 1.20 easily. 
*mmagic* 8.25, (5.94), 10.61, 7.09, (11.31) = *8.65*
*clock* DNF, 30.52, (32.13), (22.31), 29.96 = *30.87*
*megaminx* 6:21.50, 6:30.21, (5:39.90), 6:35.55, (6:35.86) = *6:29.09*
*pyraminx* 14.70, 9.72, (16.47), 15.01, (9.34) = *13.14*

*234* *3:06.77* yuck
*2345* *5:20.13*


----------



## Edmund (Aug 27, 2009)

2x2
3.82
1.29, 4.87, 3.23, 3.36, DNF
Comment: super duper easy scrambles but i could have done a lot better.

OH
32.63
35.41, (30.51), (38.94), 31.53, 30.96
comment; normal

3x3
17.86
16.88, 16.44, (23.72), 20.25, (14.51)
comment: lol inconsistent


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2009)

*Mats B*

Wow, had better part of the day off and was alone at home. So I did all blind events
in one day, I alternated cubing with chopping wood. I have never posted this early before 
(I usually haven't done all comp until Monday/Tuesday or so).
But today I have solved blind 3 2x2 + 3 3x3 + 3 4x4 + 3 5x5 + 7 3x3 in Multi.
And maybe 5 practise 2x2 and some 20-25 3x3 practise solves. Swedish Open next weekend .

*2x2BLD*: 52.85, 44.83, 39.97 = *39.97* 
*3x3BLD*: 2:20.82, 2:23.96, dnf (2:51.91) = *2:20.82* 
ok, you cannot have sub-2 every day (actually I have had that today anyway )
*4x4BLD*: 10:37, dnf (16:10), dnf (13.30) = *10:37 * 
Very good, easy first scramble
*5x5BLD*: dnf (27:30), dnf (42:10), dnf (37:38) = *DNF* 
The third was only 3 x-centers off. The others worse. The big difference in times comes
almost only from memo. Memo times 12:30, 27+ and 25:14. So exec time on the last
was less than 12:30.
*Multi bld: 4/7 = 1 * in 51:20
Actually a rather good effort, better than it looks. One cube was a 3-cycle corners wrong way. 
Another a 3-cycle edges the wrong way. The last one worse, 4 edges & 4 corners wrong.
I had several minutes memo lapse on two cubes. So the speed seems to suffice to get
another cube in some day (when I have made 7/7, still have not made more than 5/7)

*2x2:* 21.07 18.22 17.54 13.48 19.40 = *18.39* 4 sub-20 is ok
*3x3:* 43.93 45.99 47.34 51.91 64.04 = *48.41*
OK, but with that beginning it could have been better. The last was an E, which I
neither recognize nor can turn ok.
*4x4:* 3:47.16 3:23.17 dnf 4:44.79 dnf = *DNF*
I made all errors there are and forgot to start too.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: 32 HTM
> ...


The corners + 3 edges part is a little bit lucky but not that much, the purpose of the S2 move is to insert one of the edges, and the other two come from preserving the formed corner-edge pairs which happen to show up during the corners solve. I usually explore mant different corners starts but on that particular scramble, the 4th or 5th was good . And I actually think Guimond is the best choice for low move counts on corners.
About the last 6 edges, well, trying to force the skip of the middle layer orientation is part of the game, so no, they were not particularly lucky.


----------



## PeterV (Aug 28, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (6.18), 10.73, 9.27, 10.29, (12.19) = *10.10 avg.*
Comment: Meh...

3x3x3: (31.25), 27.50, 27.61, (25.22), 29.25 = *28.12 avg.*
Comment: Good.

4x4x4: 3:14.13, (2:57.28 (OP)), 2:59.79 (P), 3:11.02 (OP), (3:23.75 (OP)) = *3:08.31 avg.*
Comment: I don't practice big cubes, just felt like doing 4x4 this week.

2-4 Relay: *4:01.22* (P)
Comment: Normal.

Magic: 1.49, 1.50, (1.44), (DNF), 1.47 = *1.49 avg.*
Comment: Finally got my sub 1.5 average back again!


----------



## salshort (Aug 28, 2009)

yo jai, very nice one handed av!


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 28, 2009)

3x3:
13.94, 15.08, 14.45, (DNF), (12.65)
Average: 14.49
BEAUTIFUL! dnf was a pop! had to warm up so much though

3x3 OH:
(34.19), 28.20, 32.16, 32.85, (24.30)
Average 31.07
I need to be more consistent at this event. It gives me a lot of finger pain


----------



## stray (Aug 28, 2009)

FMC: L' F'D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D R D2 B F2 L F' L' D' L' D' L' F2 D F L D L2 F' L D F2 D' F' (32)

block 2x2: L' F'* B2 R D2 B (6)
block 2x3: F2 L F' L' D' L2 (12)
f2l minus 1 slot: (L) D' L' F2 D F (D) (17)
leave 3 corners: (D') L D L2 F' L D F2 D' F' (26)

* insert:[D'F2D,B2] 2 move cancel (32)


----------



## stray (Aug 28, 2009)

TMOY said:


> FMC: 32 HTM
> z l" S2 L' D2 B2 l D' l' B2 U2 D2 L2 (13): corners + 3 edges
> D' L' E2 L (5): 2 edges
> *y' D2 U' L' F2 L (6)* : 6th edge
> u' L E2 L E L2 (8): last 6 edges



Miss 1 move? :confused: It does't work from this line on my compute.

What's your average movecount using coner_first?
Seems it becomes to your personal fmc style now

Guimond is a minicube method as I know, do you think it can be done intuitively like blockbuiding of 2x2x3? I don't want to learn so many algs.:fp


----------



## stray (Aug 28, 2009)

stray said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: 32 HTM
> ...



I got it
y' D2 U' L'* E2 *L (6) : 6th edge


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 28, 2009)

*FMC: 65 moves* (Friddrich method, 55 minutes)
z2 L' F R' B' F2 U L2 D2: Cross (8/8)
L U' L' U2 L U' L': 1st pair (7/15)
U' L' U L U F' U' F: 2nd pair (8/22)
B U B' F U F': 3rd pair (6/28)
y U' R U' R' U R U R': 4th pair (8/36)
y' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' y2 l' U' R D' R' U R D x': OLL (2-look...) (18/54)
y L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U: PLL (11/65)


*222*: (12.98) ; 9.46 ; 10.26 ; (6.26) ; 10.26 ==> *9.99*
_sub10 with Friddrich method _

*333*: (25.94) ; 26.26 ; (45.54+) ; 32.82 ; 29.94 ==> *29.67*
_Third solve is pathetic. First sub30 avg, anyway._


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 28, 2009)

nou Maarten, er ontbreekt: 6x6, 7x7, clock, pyraminx, megaminx, 2x2-4x4, 2x2-5x5, 3x3 BLD en ik weet niet of je 4x4/5x5 BLD/match the scramble/OH doet anders ontbreken die ook 

Of kun je 'm nog aanpassen?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 28, 2009)

Um... Ten eerste, dit is een internationaal forum. Je spreekt hier Engels.
First of all, this is an international forum. You speak English here 


> nou Maarten, er ontbreekt: 6x6, 7x7, clock, pyraminx, megaminx, 2x2-4x4, 2x2-5x5, 3x3 BLD en ik weet niet of je 4x4/5x5 BLD/match the scramble/OH doet anders ontbreken die ook
> 
> Of kun je 'm nog aanpassen?
> Well, Maarten, these are missing in your post: 6x6, 7x7, clock, pyraminx, megaminx, 2x2-4x4, 2x2-5x5, 3x3 BLD and I don't know if you're going to do 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD, Match the scramble or OH, otherwise they're missing too.
> ...


Yep, you can edit your post. See the EDIT button in the lower right of your post? You can edit in results of events you did but haven't submitted yet to the competition


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2009)

stray said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: 32 HTM
> ...



Thank you for pointing out the typo.
Guimond is originally a 3^3 corners first method, the 2^3 method of the sqme nqme is nothing else than the corners part of the original 3^3 metnod.
For a more intuitive Guimond, you can for example, in "step 0", always try to get to one of the cases where there are exactly 2 oriented corners on the U face, and then apply the corresponding easy 3-move alg for orientation.
My average move count at corners first FMC is somewhere in the 30s I think.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 28, 2009)

No time to try hard this week. Solution in less than 5 minutes:

FMC: 35 moves
U'L2F'R'BL'U'R'D'R'B2D2L2FL'F'DFD'L'D'LDBL2B'F'U'LD'L2UL'DL2
Triple Xcross in 12 moves: U'L2F'R'BL'U'R'D'R'B2D2
Last slot+OLL in 12 moves: L2FL'F'DFD'L'D'LDF'
PLL in 12 moves -2 cancellation +1 AUF: FBL2B'F'U'LD'L2UL'DL2

Also found
U'L2F'R'BL'U'R'D'R'BL'BLD2L2D'L'DL2
20 moves leaving 4 corners. I don't feel like doing insertions at the moment.
And I'm not so good at such compound insertions. Anyone willing to give this a try?


----------



## salshort (Aug 28, 2009)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1.	B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F D2 B' U' F' L' F2 U2 F 
Solution:
Cross: y' M2 z2 D’ R’ D2 R2 D 6 moves 
1st pair: F’ U F U’ L’ R U’ R’ U’ L 10 moves
2nd pair: y' R U R’ y2 R U R’ 6 moves
3rd pair: y R U R’ U’ F’ U F 7 moves
4th pair: y R U2 R’ U’ F’ U F U R U’ R’ 11 moves
OLL: y' f R U R’ U’ f’ y' F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’ 20 moves
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 R' U L’ U2 R U’ L R’ U L’ U2 R U’ L 21 moves

81 moves FMC Frederich 4 look last layer
lol not too good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Mats B*
> *4x4BLD*: 10:37, dnf (16:10), dnf (13.30) = *10:37 *
> Very good, easy first scramble


You aren't kidding! I hope some of the experts (Ville? Chris?) will try this first 4x4x4 scramble. As a warning, it won't count for personal best, as it's clearly lucky - orient it properly and it's 14 centers, 3 edges, and 1 corner solved - that's nearly 33% solved!!!! Definitely my luckiest scramble ever. I unfortunately got an 8:08.xx, which I'm terribly unhappy with. (And it looks like you're going to beat me on our handicap race again this week, Mats. Congrats!) I had a bad, very long memory recall failure on the first batch of edges; if it weren't for that, I'm sure I could have gone sub-7, and maybe even sub-6. My memo time was just over 3 minutes. I bet Ville would sub-3 this one.

Anyway, I'm finally back from vacation. I'm looking forward to being able to do big cubes BLD (meaning 6x6x6 and 7x7x7) again starting this week!


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Aug 29, 2009)

*3x3x3 speedsolve*
19.19, 19.69, 19.69, (19.16), (24.58) = *19.52*
my first forum competition


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here goes:

*3x3: 37.42*
36.91, (34.76), 37.06, (42.54), 38.27
Comment: I guess It's to be expected, I mean I have only been messing around with the cube this week. And my cube and hands were shaking terribly. All my crosses were fails.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:53.60*
2:05.02, 1:43.32, 1:45.23, 2:05.47, 1:50.56
Comment: Woohoo! Sub-2! Sad that thats good for me....

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 53*
Comment: Don't know what went wrong thought I would have a 47 move solve....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> You aren't kidding! I hope some of the experts (Ville? Chris?) will try this first 4x4x4 scramble. As a warning, it won't count for personal best, as it's clearly lucky - orient it properly and it's 14 centers, 3 edges, and 1 corner solved - that's nearly 33% solved!!!! Definitely my luckiest scramble ever. My memo time was just over 3 minutes. I bet Ville would sub-3 this one.



I was to hasty when I oriented!! I got lots of centres correct at first try and was so satisfied with that! So I had a total of 12 pieces correct, still it was lucky for me too.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 29, 2009)

DNF for me on that first 4x4 BLD scramble. I made two stupid mistakes during memo :-S The time was fast, but not near PB level fast for me :-( I must have gotten too nervous at the prospect of a possible super fast solve.

Chris


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> DNF for me on that first 4x4 BLD scramble. I made two stupid mistakes during memo :-S The time was fast, but not near PB level fast for me :-( I must have gotten too nervous at the prospect of a possible super fast solve.
> 
> Chris



Out of curiosity, what is your pb for 4x4 BLD, Chris?


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your pb for 4x4 BLD, Chris?



To be perfectly honest, it's 4:46.19, hence why I spazzed out so much in Chattahoochee ;-)

I think sub-4:30 is a reasonable semi-short/long term goal for me right now. I would love to, one day, get sub-4. Ville inspires me to shoot for his level of ridiculously awesome.

Chris


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what is your pb for 4x4 BLD, Chris?
> ...



I was wondering how close that 4:46 was to a PB. It's quite impressive that your PB was in competition, especially for an event like 4x4 BLD.

And I'm sure you'll get to sub-4 one day, I'm glad there's still someone that can encourage you to get better even though you've been so proficient. You, Mike, Ville, and others are very inspiring to me as I have started to learn 4x4 BLD. I know I'll never be where you guys are, but I do believe that I'll get a success someday soon, and I have the accomplishments of you guys to thank for that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *Mats B*
> ...


I now feel so incredibly noobish to say I think I can get sub-15 :fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> DNF for me on that first 4x4 BLD scramble. I made two stupid mistakes during memo :-S The time was fast, but not near PB level fast for me :-( I must have gotten too nervous at the prospect of a possible super fast solve.


Aw, that's too bad. Well I was not too close to my PB either; it can be hard to get a PB on any single scramble, no matter how easy it is. Anyway, thanks for trying!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 29, 2009)

3x3FMC: 37 moves
Scramble: B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F D2 B' U' F' L' F2 U2 F 
Solution: R' L2 F' U2 R D R' D R F' L F L' F' B' L' B F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' F' L' D R' D' L2 D R D' U L' U' F' L'

Explanation:
2x2x2 block: R' L2 F' U2 R
Double x-cross: D R' D R F'
3rd pair: L F L' F' B' L' B
4th pair: F2L2 F2 L' F2 L' _F2_
All but 3 corners: _F_ L ... U L' U' F' L'
Insert at ...: L2 D R' D' L2 D R D', L L2 become L' before insertion.
Moves in italic become F'

Kind of disappointing after the incredibly awesome double x-cross... But sub-40 again


----------



## prażeodym (Aug 29, 2009)

square-1 19.09 ,16.95 , DNF , 20.05 , 15.34 = 18.70


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 29, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.36, (8.55), 5.11, (2.78), 8.11 = 7.19
_completely sucks_

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:07.75, 1:09.94 = 1:07.75
_I went too fast on memo at the first, it was misspermuted by 2 pieces and 28.24, the last two are okay._

*Magic:* 2.12, (2.00), 3.45, 2.25, (3.53) = 2.61
_Stupid counting 3 _

*3x3*: 14.94, 17.36, (23.25), (14.45), 17.45 = 16.58
_Nice average  Counting 14!_

*4x4:* 1:20.03, 1:28.34+, (1:09.56), 1:23.24, (1:34.83) = 1:23.87
_Bad!_


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 29, 2009)

*5x5x5: *3:38.46, 3:18.68, (3:43.27), (3:16.50), 3:18.87 = *3:25.34*
*6x6x6: *5:30.74, 5:51.32, 5:37.84, (5:11.25), (5:51.39) = *5:39.97*
*7x7x7: *9:16.63, 9:43.52, (8:27.70), (9:46.61), 9:09,08 = *9:23,08
[/B

mvg*


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 3x3FMC: 37 moves
> Scramble: B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F D2 B' U' F' L' F2 U2 F
> Solution: R' L2 F' U2 R D R' D R F' L F L' F' B' L' B F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' F' L' D R' D' L2 D R D' U L' U' F' L'
> 
> ...



My triple X-cross was only 12 moves and I only beat you by 2 moves.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, after my third pair I had 17 moves, so your start was 5 moves better, the solution 2 moves better. So that means your ending sucks even harder than mine


----------



## blah (Aug 29, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF

Scramble: B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F D2 B' U' F' L' F2 U2 F

1x2x3: L2 B R F' B' U2 (6/6)
Opposite 1x2x3: U B U' D L D' (5/11)
Stuck.

I hate my life. First FMC in 3 weeks, or maybe even a month


----------



## John Lee (Aug 29, 2009)

2x2 4.76 (8.70) 7.47 4.42 (4.28) = 5.55
3x3 18.62 21.41 (23.13) 20.34 (14.16) = 20.12
4x4 1:25.95 1:25.44 1:21.15 (1:36.07) (1:12.70) = 1:24.18
5x5 2:13.44 (2:32.27) 2:18.71 (2:06.41) 2:18.21 = 2:16.79
6x6...
7x7 7:06.43 (6:52.26) (7:33.18) 6:55.62 6:58.83 = 7:00.29
2-3-4 Relay 1:56.30
2-3-4-5 Relay 3:56.02
2x2 BLD 1:37.10 2:19.90 DNF = 1:37.10
3x3 BLD DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3 OH (55.95) 1:04.93 (1:16.34) 1:09.02 1:08.82 = 1:07.59
Magic 1.91 1.84 (2.63) 2.08 (1.80) = 1.94
Master Magic 4.30 4.59 4.50 (3.66) (6.31) = 4.46
PyraMinx 16.73 (12.01) 18.69 19.41 (19.69) = 18.28
MegaMinx (3:40.40) (4:26.18) 4:21.51 3:42.39 3:49.95 = 3:57.95
Square-1 (54.09) 59.83 1:15.92 (1:22.95) 58.72 = 1:04.82


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 29, 2009)

3x3 One-handed:

1. 20.17
2. 20.70
3. 23.12
4. (23.74)
5. (18.72)
Average: 21.33
Note: The Claw is back.

3x3:

1. 1:06.50
2. 2:05.15
3. (1:00.24)
4. 4:49:13.93
5. (5:00:34.53)
Average: 1:37:28.53
Note: Don't believe me?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

Some people need to start getting 40+ times or else I'm going to get ranked last!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 30, 2009)

2x2: (3.90) (6.81) 5.84 4.72 5.47 = 5.34
3x3: 16.61 15.47 (19.00) (14.31) 16.78 = 16.29
4x4: 1:25.66 (1:11.40) (1:42.78) 1:30.63 1:24.36 = 1:26.88
5x5: 2:12.93 (2:36.91) (2:01.38) 2:06.55 2:28.69 = 2:16.06
6x6: (4:28.27) (DNF) 4:44.00 4:35.25 4:49.33 = 4:43.02
7x7: 6:30.46 (6:14.68) 6:21.44 6:33.77 (7:14.44) = 6:28.56
3x3 oh: 32.46 42.22 38.43 (43.38) (31.30) = 37.70
clock: (13.58) 16.27 16.05 (18.00) 15.71 = 16.01
megaminx: 2:09.90 (2:16.61) 2:14.02 (2:01.15) 2:08.87 = 2:11.53
pyraminx: 9.61 (9.61) (13.03) 12.22 12.50 = 11.44


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 30, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 3x3: Average: 1:37:28.53
> Note: Don't believe me?



Did you do this for Cyrok? No need, I normally average 50+ 
And welcome back, it's been awhile...


----------



## PM 1729 (Aug 30, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 25.55, 26.32, (30.28), 25.86, (21.59)=25.91
Probably would have been better with a warmup. 
*3x3x3 BLD:*2:27.11,DNF(2:43),DNF(2:14)=*2:27.11*
Comment:Stupid memo errors on the last two cubes.Good times though.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 30, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 20.24, 25.03, (15.33), (29.60), 15.87 = *20.38*
(not good but at least I remembered most of the Ortega method!)
*3x3x3:* 43.94, (37.65+), (50.34), 41.14, 42.73 = *42.60*
(slightly intoxicated!)
*4x4x4:* 2:52.99, 2:41.92, (3:18.89), 3:16.23, (2:28.19) = *2:57.05*
(mistakes abound!)
*5x5x5:* 5:21.77, 5:43.00, 5:08.58, (5:44.32), (4:37.19) = *5:24.45*
(getting worse again! I really want that sub-5 minute average)
*6x6x6:* 9:40.31, (9:27.10), 9:42.16, 9:39.22, (14:24.39) = *9:40.56*
(quite consistent but not quick - last solve had two massive pops with inner pieces falling out - most annoying since 6x6x6 is becoming my favourite puzzle!)
*7x7x7:* (13:18.73), 13:44.72, 13:47.53, (14:03.04), 13:51.29 = *13:47.85*
(sub-14 - that may be good for me! I'll have to check!)
*2-4 Relay:* *4:02.75*
*2-5 Relay:* *10:21.29*
*Megaminx:* 5:08.55+, (6:22.32), 5:16.66, 5:48.01, (5:03.74) = *5:24.41*
(MF8 exploding minx!)
*Pyraminx:* 20.21, 22.97, 25.47, (29.37), (18.16) = *22.88*
*Clock:* 35.23, 45.18, (49.11), 33.58, (30.59) = *38.00*
(not good but at least I remembered how to do it for the most part!)
*Magic:* 4.07, 3.24, (4.57), 3.91, (3.20) = *3.74*
(really poor speed but at least I didn't break it!)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (3:07.00), 2:36.49, (2:06.38), 2:14.11, 2:08.61 = *2:19.74*
(I need some good OH techniques!)
3MTS:


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was just joking....


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2009)

2x2: 3.22, 4.53, (6.26), (1.93), 4.76 = 4.17
Easy peasy scrambles.

3x3: (11.71), 12.90, 12.04, (14.16), 12.48 = 12.47

4x4: (1:00.49), 55.68, (54.29), 57.81, 59.28 = 57.59

5x5: 2:02.56, 2:02.61, (2:04.29), (1:49.86), 1:54.07 = 1:59.75
Fourth one had reduction by 1:16. That's how much my 5x5 sucks 

234: 1:12.45
5-12-55 splits

OH: 27.83, 30.90, (32.74), (26.02), 31.01 =29.91


Sq-1: 17.64, (22.04), 16.64, 19.80, (15.59) = 18.03
Parity on second and fourth.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 31, 2009)

2x2: 7.75, 5.79, (7.93), (4.76), 6.02
avg = 6.52, good avg, nice worst time 

3x3: (23.35), 20.10, 21.01, (17.76), 18.63
avg = 19.91, WHOOOOOOOOOT sub-20!! almost record avg, wich is 19.75

4x4: (1.58.88), 1:25.19, (1:23.37), 1:49.27, 1:24.64
avg = 1:33.03, hmm could have been sub-1:30.

5x5: 2:21.80, (2:07.49), 2:15.55, (2:54.51), 2:33.29
avg = 2:23.55, the first 3 solves where AWESOME. Between the second solve and my PB is only 1 second difference, could have been also record avg.

Damn, I got some kind of energy boost during the 5x5, 3x3 and 2x2( I solved those behind each other)

6x6: (5:06.08), (4:46.88), 5:04.52, 4:48.45, 4:52.46
avg = 4:55.14, okay 

7x7: (7:09.35), 7:28.48, (8.26.78), 8:04.41, 7.28.05
avg = 7:40.31, hmm what can I say? Shame about the 2 +8 solves 

pyraminx: 11.51, 14.01, (9.73), (17.77), 14.85
avg = 13.45, argh horrible, but you can check a better pyraminx avg here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMSpVma9A5A&feature=channel_page
(it's my channel)

square-1: (42.14), 49.60, 49.12, 43.77, (50.06)
avg = 47.49 well...., could have been faster.

Rubik’s clock: 15.89, (15.61), 16.77, (18.30), 17.52
avg = 16.73 clock was horrible this week 

2x2+3x3+4x4: 2:19.37 

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 4:45.66


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah, the pyraminx srambles where really hard, my avg was also terrrible 
btw, for 2x2, the fourth solve, it was really handy to use Ortega, bodem and top where solved with R2, wtf!
I can see it was also your best solve, did you use Ortega?


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 31, 2009)

*2x2*
9.64
*3x3*
30.74
*4x4*
DNF
*2-4*
4:00.27
almost sub 4
*2x2 bld*
1:5.83 (this was my second ever bld atempt)
i used ortega


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 13.94 (13.58) 14.12 16.73 (17.83) = 14.93
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF 1:51.64
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF 7:23.19
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 15:15.00

Third time's the charm I guess? :-S

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 1, 2009)

That's not so good for you, at the WC it's all best of 2 

Reminds me of Balasz Bernat


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 1, 2009)

euhm, I'm not going to the WC.

But my type f is just awesome! A few miutes ago I got 15.90, and yesterday a new PB, 14.10, and also sub-20 avg, 19.91, is your type f so horrible?
Well, I've heard that after a while if you don't use them (I do use them) they become bad, did that happen at yours? 

However, good luck at WC!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 1, 2009)

I was talking to Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

Finally back to a normal post this week. I did really well with the big cubes BLD this week, and speedcubing went pretty well, too. It was nice being able to do my solves at home again, rather than in a moving car with strange lighting.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.19, 9.61, 10.71, 7.53, 9.21 = *9.00*
*3x3x3:* 28.68, 23.80, 38.31, 24.97, 27.58 = *27.08*
Comment: I did this before I restickered the Japanese Speedcube that Mondo gave me (thanks so much, Mondo!). I’m looking forward to next week – it seems like having a real speedcube is making a real difference for me.
*4x4x4:* 1:26.80, 1:26.13, 1:39.72 (O), 1:33.25 (P), 1:48.71 (P) = *1:33.26*
Comment: This was awesome for me! It seems to me like this must be my personal best average of 5, although I don’t really keep track of 4x4x4, so I’m not sure. I don’t remember ever having a sub-90 counting solve before.
*5x5x5:* 2:37.55, 2:36.55, 2:35.28, 2:32.55, 2:38.52 = *2:36.46*
*6x6x6:* 5:16.73 (P), 5:07.52 (P), 5:18.80, 5:14.71 (P), 41:13.15 (18:07) = *5:16.75*
Comment: On the BLD solve, I memorized O instead of P for a wing, but I noticed the duplicate. I tried to visually remember which O was correct and which one should be P, but I couldn’t remember. So I guessed – 50-50 shot, and I got it right. 
*7x7x7:* 8:01.67, 8:02.29, 7:21.39, 8:09.65, 48:29.55 (23:30) = *8:04.54*
Comment: The BLD solve was the one I reported in the accomplishment thread yesterday. I’m very happy I got both 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 this week, and a new personal best on 7x7x7 BLD to boot! A very good big cubes BLD week for me.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 49.13, DNF = *49.13*
Comment: Mismemorized the first and third solves. Very bad.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:38.38, DNF (1:48.55), 2:43.71 = *1:38.38*
Comment: Second one was off by 3 corners. Third one had a very bad pause due to temporary memory failure. First one was nice, though.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:08.43 (3:07), DNF (8:51.22, 3:36), 7:48.48 (4:06) = *7:48.48*
Comment: Second one was kind of scrambled – I stopped in the middle of a T perm because I realized I hadn’t finished the centers yet, and couldn’t remember where I stopped.  I can’t believe I beat the first solve with the third one; the first one had a terrible delay due to memory failure, but the third one was perfectly smooth, with no memory recall delays.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:24.22 (9:14), DNF (17:32.82, 9:47), 20:42.83 (9:49) = *17:24.22*
Comment: Second one was pretty scrambled, but after performing B’ l on the cube, there were 4 corners, 8 wings, and 5 centrals wrong. I must have forgotten to undo a setup somewhere. The third one had a very bad memory slip on the wings that seemed like it cost me several minutes, but the rest of the execution on it was very fast.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 19:44.03* (13:20)
Comment: Third cube had 3 corners wrong – I memorized H instead of E for the last corner. Very disappointing. Next week I hope I have time to try a real attempt again.
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.55, 43.83, 43.22, 41.66, 41.21 = *42.81*
Comment: Using the Japanese Speedcube that Mondo gave me at Nationals. This is the first time I’ve had a REAL speedcube. It made quite a difference for OH. Maybe I’ll finally get fast now? 
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:04.52, 2:05.69, 1:50.28, 2:36.25, 2:03.06 = *2:04.42*
Comment: The speedcube doesn’t seem to help for feet solving, though. Too easy to turn is not a good thing for this event.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:18.96, 1:55.86 (POP), 1:23.00, 1:38.11, 2:45.31 = *1:38.99*
*2-4 relay:* *2:20.72* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:31.02*
*Magic:* 1.80, 1.86, 1.71, 1.63, 4.03 (+2) = *1.79*
*Master Magic:* 4.63, 4.43, 5.16, 3.80, 4.55 = *4.54*
*Clock:* 19.22, 22.06, 18.21, 20.28, 16.96 = *19.24*
*MegaMinx:* 2:59.90, 3:11.68, 2:45.46, 2:36.92, 2:28.39 = *2:47.43*
*Pyraminx:* 21.46, 26.28, 20.31, 18.96, 20.05 = *20.61*
*Square-1:* 1:05.93 (P), 47.15 (P), 1:11.68 (P), 48.78, 1:04.40 (P) = *59.70*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
R B’ L F’ R B2 L2 F L’ F L F L D’ F L’ F’ L’ D’ L’ D L2 F R2 F’ L’ F R2 F’ B D’ B’ D U’ L’ F’ L F U L2
2x2x2: R B’ L F’ R B2
2x2x3: L2 F L’ F L F
3x cross: L D’ F L’ F’ L’ D’ L’ D
4th pair: L . B D’ B’ D
OLL: U’ L’ F’ L F U L2
Insert at .: L F R2 F’ L’ F R2 F’
L L become L2 before insertion.
Comment: Very bad – I just couldn’t see anything on this one. Some nice solutions from other people – I wish I had seen one of those good beginnings!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn, I'm so close to beating you on MultiBLD this week 

Same number of points, slower time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Damn, I'm so close to beating you on MultiBLD this week
> 
> Same number of points, slower time



Yeah, I noticed that too.  You did very well, though.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike, you're getting fast at big cubes BLD sir! Gotta try and keep up! Congrats on your 4x4x4 BLD, and 5x5x5 BLD this week (not to mention all your other BLD ridiculously-awesomeness!).

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike, you're getting fast at big cubes BLD sir! Gotta try and keep up! Congrats on your 4x4x4 BLD, and 5x5x5 BLD this week (not to mention all your other BLD ridiculously-awesomeness!).



Thanks very much, Chris! I was very happy that I came so close to your times this week - I have yet to ever actually beat you on time in a competition, online or otherwise, I think, but I did get kind of close this week! (Of course, they were kind of bad times for you and really good times for me, but that's beside the point. )

I wish I had had some of these times at Nationals, but it was proving to be a bad day for me, so I had to go ultra-conservative just to get successful solves at all.  I hope I can have a good day in a competition again (like Virginia 2008 was for me) someday soon.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 3, 2009)

nearly forgot 

*2x2x2 :* 9.16, (9.34), (8.08), 8.52, 8.53 = *8.74*
not great

*3x3x3 :* (19.02)	, 25.90, 26.75, 20.15, (29.65) = *24.27*
sub-20 singles are rare for me, not a bad average. 

*4x4x4 :* 1:51.30, 1:56.03, 1:42.30, (1:32.97), (2:23.56) = *1:49.88*
mucked up the last one, but sub-1:50 average is good. 

*Magic : * 1.96, (1.90), 2.06, 2.02, (2.66) = *2.01*
PB, close to sub-2


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 3, 2009)

2x2x2
1.	2.36	
2.	(4.19)	
3.	3.48	
4.	(1.26)	
5.	2.98	

AVG of 5:2.94(using Guimond and Ortega)
it can be faster if i use ortega for the second solve 

2 lucky cases... lol
(espeacially the 4th solve)

2x2x2 BLD
1. 36.69
2. 32.34
3. 30.30(PB)

it's just 3-cycle

3x3x3
1.	16.03
2.	16.52	
3.	14.80	
4.	(21.83)	
5.	(13.16)

AVG:15.78


----------



## Mossar (Sep 3, 2009)

*2x2:* (02.88); 04.62; (06.81); 03.68; 05.46; = 4.59 bad...


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2009)

A bit late but w/e

*2x2:* 3.00, 5.25, 4.36, 1.53, 4.02 = *3.79*
*2BLD:* DNF 30.68+ DNF = *30.68*
*3BLD:* 3:18.34, 2:50.18, DNF = *2:50.18*
could've been much faster but I had a pretty big mess-up on corners.
*4BLD:* 15:08.56, DNS, DNS = *15:08.56*

*MultiBLD:* 2/2 8:03.42 = *2 points*
*3oh:* 23.41, 25.47, 28.06, 27.31, 24.25 = *25.68*
Nice!
*clock:* 8.06, 8.94, 7.91, 9.06, 6.58 = *8.30*
poop
*sq1:* 21.36, 26.68, 20.83, 21.30, 20.25 = *21.16*
poop


----------



## guusrs (Sep 3, 2009)

fmc: L2 F' U2 L' B' R D2 F2 L2 F L2 B D' F' D F D' F B2 L2 B L2 B D' B2 L' B L (*28*)
explanation:
turn pre-scramble move D' to understand
2x2x2: L2 F' U2 L' B' R (6)
F2L: D2 F2 L2 F L2 B D' F' D F D' F B' (19)
LL: B' L2 B L2 B D' B2 L' B L D (29)
premove correction: D' (28)
I think this was an extremely hard scramble. I found nothing close to 30 moves within the first 45 minutes, even tried the inverse scramble.
Then, trying other branches with pre-move D' I finally got this lucky LL and lucky premove cancellation
Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2009)

*No results*

Sorry, but I cannot deliver any results until Tuesday eventing earliest. I am in Stockholm
because of Swedish Open. I brought the result calculation programs with me, but only in binary form. Now that I try they don't run on this computer.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 5, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, but I cannot deliver any results until Tuesday eventing earliest. I am in Stockholm
> because of Swedish Open. I brought the result calculation programs with me, but only in binary form. Now that I try they don't run on this computer.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 9, 2009)

*Results week 35*

*2x2x2*(24)

 2.94 onionhoney
 3.02 fazrulz
 3.74 Jai
 3.79 DavidWoner
 3.82 Edmund
 4.17 MTGjumper
 4.59 Mossar
 4.86 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.34 Tim Reynolds
 5.55 John Lee
 6.40 mande
 6.52 cubedude7
 6.82 Kian
 7.19 Yes, We Can!
 7.93 Forte
 8.74 cookingfat
 9.00 Mike Hughey
 9.64 Rubiks_Lizard
 9.99 Kev43
 10.01 Edam
 10.10 PeterV
 10.63 salshort
 18.39 MatsBergsten
 20.38 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(29)

 11.54 Jai
 12.09 fazrulz
 12.47 MTGjumper
 13.38 Sa967St
 13.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.49 ManasijV
 14.93 cmhardw
 15.78 onionhoney
 16.29 Tim Reynolds
 16.58 Yes, We Can!
 17.02 Kian
 17.86 Edmund
 19.14 Edam
 19.52 TheBloodyTalon
 19.91 cubedude7
 20.12 John Lee
 21.51 mande
 23.15 babyle
 24.27 cookingfat
 25.45 Forte
 25.91 PM 1729
 27.08 Mike Hughey
 28.12 PeterV
 29.67 Kev43
 29.91 salshort
 30.74 Rubiks_Lizard
 37.41 Cyrok215
 42.60 msemtd
 48.41 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(18)

 46.90 fazrulz
 56.98 Jai
 57.59 MTGjumper
 1:01.56 Sa967St
 1:08.66 Kian
 1:08.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:23.87 Yes, We Can!
 1:24.18 John Lee
 1:26.88 Tim Reynolds
 1:33.03 cubedude7
 1:33.26 Mike Hughey
 1:46.38 mande
 1:49.88 cookingfat
 1:51.25 Edam
 2:57.05 msemtd
 3:08.31 PeterV
 DNF Rubiks_Lizard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:35.05 fazrulz
 1:54.09 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:59.75 MTGjumper
 2:00.86 Jai
 2:02.56 Sa967St
 2:09.85 Kian
 2:16.06 Tim Reynolds
 2:16.79 John Lee
 2:23.55 cubedude7
 2:36.46 Mike Hughey
 2:55.92 Edam
 3:25.34 Am1n-
 4:20.06 salshort
 5:24.45 msemtd
*6x6x6*(7)

 4:19.89 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:42.86 Tim Reynolds
 4:55.14 cubedude7
 5:16.75 Mike Hughey
 5:39.97 Am1n-
 7:32.19 Edam
 9:40.56 msemtd
*7x7x7*(8)

 6:28.56 Tim Reynolds
 7:00.29 John Lee
 7:40.31 cubedude7
 8:04.54 Mike Hughey
 8:08.47 Kian
 8:16.67 Sa967St
 9:23.05 Am1n-
13:47.85 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 19.20 Jai
 21.33 EmersonHerrmann
 25.68 DavidWoner
 29.80 Sa967St
 29.91 MTGjumper
 30.27 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.07 ManasijV
 32.63 Edmund
 37.70 Tim Reynolds
 38.85 mande
 39.71 Kian
 42.81 Mike Hughey
 50.92 Forte
 59.17 salshort
 1:00.67 Edam
 1:07.59 John Lee
 1:53.60 Cyrok215
 2:19.74 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:04.42 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 24.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 30.30 onionhoney
 30.68 DavidWoner
 31.11 Kian
 39.97 MatsBergsten
 49.13 Mike Hughey
 1:05.83 Rubiks_Lizard
 1:07.75 Yes, We Can!
 1:37.10 John Lee
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:38.38 Mike Hughey
 1:40.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:51.64 cmhardw
 2:20.82 MatsBergsten
 2:27.00 babyle
 2:27.11 PM 1729
 2:46.99 mande
 2:50.18 DavidWoner
 4:13.11 Kian
 DNF John Lee
 DNF Sa967St
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:23.19 cmhardw
 7:48.48 Mike Hughey
10:37.00 MatsBergsten
11:55.67 trying-to-speedcube...
15:08.56 DavidWoner
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:15.00 cmhardw
17:24.22 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

4/4 Kian
2/2 DavidWoner
3/4 Mike Hughey
4/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 1:38.99 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:12.45 MTGjumper
 1:12.61 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:15.05 Jai
 1:27.26 Sa967St
 1:34.29 Kian
 1:56.30 John Lee
 2:19.37 cubedude7
 2:20.72 Mike Hughey
 3:06.77 Edam
 4:00.27 Rubiks_Lizard
 4:01.22 PeterV
 4:02.75 msemtd
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 3:25.22 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:29.83 Sa967St
 3:38.74 Kian
 3:56.02 John Lee
 4:45.66 cubedude7
 5:20.13 Edam
 5:31.02 Mike Hughey
10:21.29 msemtd
*Magic*(11)

 1.00 Edam
 1.24 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.49 PeterV
 1.79 Mike Hughey
 1.87 salshort
 1.94 John Lee
 2.01 cookingfat
 2.12 Kian
 2.61 Yes, We Can!
 3.74 msemtd
 16.73 cubedude7
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.46 John Lee
 4.54 Mike Hughey
 8.65 Edam
*Clock*(6)

 8.30 DavidWoner
 11.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.01 Tim Reynolds
 19.24 Mike Hughey
 30.87 Edam
 38.00 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(10)

 7.45 Jai
 9.04 trying-to-speedcube...
 11.44 Tim Reynolds
 13.14 Edam
 13.46 cubedude7
 16.32 salshort
 18.28 John Lee
 19.82 Kian
 20.61 Mike Hughey
 22.88 msemtd
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:29.52 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:10.93 Tim Reynolds
 2:47.43 Mike Hughey
 3:57.95 John Lee
 4:08.26 salshort
 5:24.41 msemtd
 6:29.09 Edam
*Square-1*(10)

 18.03 MTGjumper
 18.70 prażeodym
 21.16 DavidWoner
 32.92 Forte
 35.13 trying-to-speedcube...
 37.22 Sa967St
 47.50 cubedude7
 57.18 Kian
 59.70 Mike Hughey
 1:04.82 John Lee
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 guusrs
32 stray
32 TMOY
35 fanwuq
37 trying-to-speedcube...
40 Mike Hughey
53 Cyrok215
65 Kev43
81 salshort
DNF  blah
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

240 trying-to-speedcube...
205 Mike Hughey
171 Kian
139 Jai
139 John Lee
136 Tim Reynolds
134 MTGjumper
128 Sa967St
114 cubedude7
105 Edam
100 DavidWoner
97 fazrulz
66 mande
65 cmhardw
64 salshort
64 msemtd
62 onionhoney
61 Yes, We Can!
60 MatsBergsten
58 Edmund
46 Forte
43 ManasijV
41 cookingfat
37 PeterV
32 Rubiks_Lizard
31 Kev43
27 babyle
27 Cyrok215
26 Am1n-
24 EmersonHerrmann
23 PM 1729
21 guusrs
20 TMOY
20 stray
20 Mossar
19 TheBloodyTalon
18 fanwuq
13 prażeodym
12 blah


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats, Maarten!!! Very nice!

I'm happy, that I am TOP10 in 3x3


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, congratulations Maarten, you won, again!
my 3x3 avg was very nice(for me
hey, I'm also in top 10 contest results! Now i've to come in top 5! And then I MUST beat YOU!

btw 3x3 avg this week was horrible, 22.46 shame...


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 9, 2009)

WOOT SAUCE! I'm in the top 29 for 3x3!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2009)

No Sh*t!


----------



## Edmund (Sep 9, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> WOOT SAUCE! I'm in the top 29 for 3x3!



Dude SAME!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

Old, but I found week 33-36 in my travelling-junk and will just post the results anyway:

2x2x2: 4.30 8.00 8.63 9.94 7.66
3x3x3: 21.81 21.58 23.19 24.33 20.68
4x4x4: 1:18.19 1:26.34 1:35.61 1:22.96 1:36.11
5x5x5: 2:30.41 2:26.88 2:22.52 2:15.69 2:10.72
6x6x6: 4:32.83 4:58.80 4:56.83 4:52.43 4:17.77
7x7x7: 6:59.84 6:52.71 7:09.83 6:44.75 6:33.08
222bf: 56.55 1:11.25 46.38
333bf: DNF DNF 3:38.36
3330h: 38.78 46.05 32.41 49.50 47.63
333mts: 1:30.08 1:02.25 1:14.83 1:30.94 1:55.06
234: 2:20.41
2345: 4:29.71
magic: 1.88 2.53 1.83 1.94 2.81
mmagic: 6.00 4.81 4.78 5.02 5.25
clock: 16.13 15.89 DNF 17.83 14.16
mminx: 3:12.15 2:58.28 3:13.33 2:57.47 3:15.46
pminx: 17.80 13.02 15.88 13.78 11.33
sq1: 1:03.27 1:05.40 1:09.31 1:09.11 57.13


----------

